# Nail bitting?



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tasha, my 11 year old, bites her nails and it has gotten worse with age. She is not chewing her feet because she is itchy she just sits on my bed and bites her nails like a person would. Sometimes her nails are so chewed I have to clip them so they do not splinter. Now my question is does anyone else have a nail bitter? I know she can't be the only one in the world but I have never heard of it before. She has been doing it for years but I really stated thinking about it last night as she was chewing them in bed when we are trying to sleep. lol
I told my vet but he didn't say anything about having a medical reason for it. any thoughts?


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Someone on another forum had the same issue, and someone recommended putting the stuff on the nails that you put on humans to make them stop (like bitter apple but lasts longer and you paint it on). The problem cleared up supposedly with the yucky tasting aversion therapy.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

The only time i've heard of this is Basenji's doing it, and supposedly (i was told) that they do this to trim their own nails??? ive never heard of it or actually saw it, but that's what i was told lol.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Nail biting (onychophagia) is a stress, anxiety, excitement, boredom or inactivity. Even in dogs they can have the same human issues from nervous habits. 

Following are the tips to stop nail biting :

- Distract the dog- If it’s possible to determine when the dog generally bites the nails, then at such moments they could be distracted. For example if it’s during a long journey, they could be given something to fiddle with their paws rather bite nails. 

- If nail biting is due to boredom then the owners should ensure that the dog is always kept occupied. If their concentration is somewhere else then they wouldn’t think of nail biting. 

- You can use the coin can as a distraction if in an area or in their crate. 

- Discourage nail biting- If the fingers are coated with bitter flavoured solution then they would not bite them. But this has been found ineffective for most dogs. 

- If the nails are trimmed of regularly, they may not have anything to bite 

- Showering praises on the dog when they don’t bite nails and it would boost up their self esteem. 

Just some other ideas


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Nail biting (onychophagia) is a stress, anxiety, excitement, boredom or inactivity. Even in dogs they can have the same human issues from nervous habits.
> 
> Following are the tips to stop nail biting :
> 
> ...


haha believe me man all this stuff doesnt work! my dog is a nail biter. he gets daily excersize to ware him out all day and every time he chews i distract him but it doesnt mean he's going to stop completely. its a constant reminder for the dog to stop chewing.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I had a nail biter years ago. He had a few screws loose in the first place so it was the least of my worries. Never did cure it or figure out why he did it. Like I said he was nuts.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I get acrylic nails put on myself to keep me from biting my nails lmfao the nail polish crap doesn't work for me and bitter apple spray doesn't work for my dogs... I know this is retarded because I'm a human, but maybe it's time for a manicure! lmfao


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Every time you go to bite your nails just think about all the times you've had to wash your dirty hands. I'd think that would do it lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Think parasites and nail fungus. And how you scratched your head, or adjusted your clothes... LOL


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I have some kind of hand washing disorder where I have to do it constantly and there's still no way I'd put my nails in my mouth lol.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Nail biting (onychophagia) is a stress, anxiety, excitement, boredom or inactivity. Even in dogs they can have the same human issues from nervous habits.
> 
> Following are the tips to stop nail biting :
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Akasha is a nail bitter, and we are consistently cutting her nails down. We have gotten into the habit of keeping something for her to chew on; whenever we see her bitting them. We haven't tried the sour apple spray yet, but really we don't have to as long as we keep her simulated.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty Girl bites her nails too.I'm not sure why.She gets plenty of exercise and she has chew toys that she will chew on.
I haven't tried doing anything about it because it's not a constant thing that she does.Just sometimes.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

My dog chews on his nails. A vet suggested he might be allergic to something. {grass pollen, floor cleaner etc} . If it gets really bad try some benadryl { 1mg for 10pounds} but I found the bitter apple spray works.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Conan did it for a little while when I moved in with a friend before I moved to MO .. I figured it was due to stress due to being put into a home with other dogs. Once I moved he no longer does it. 

I know when winter comes dogs will find other things to do to keep them selves entertained.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Our old American bulldog Mack was a nail bitter, bad. He only did it when he was inside, I think he was bored.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW I am surprised so many other dogs do this, I really he never had or heard about another nail bitting dog till now. Tasha is a retired dog and spends her days sleeping on my bed, not real active but that is by her choice not mine. It is not causing any real problems not enough that I feel I have to stop it but I thought it would make an interesting topic. Maybe she is getting board but I can't get her off the bed to do anything else! lol


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

its probably just boredom for most of us. so i dont think we will ever "cure" them from nail biting but to just redirect it...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena does it occasionally.. I usually hear it when we are laying in bed at night and shes in the crate. Sometimes she likes to pull the blankets, or her bed up between her feet and naw at it... shes not chewing it because shes never torn anything up since she was trained not too... lol But I still get onto her for that.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Lisa,
Orion is a nail biter and has been since he was born practically! There has been no link to any of the above issues with him...he just grooms himself...makes it nice for nail trimming time. However, we have had to continue cutting them at the normal intervals to prevent the splintering that can occur. He lets us know when he has reached the quicks though...and man does he hunker down with the pain. He bites them when he is on the couch...he bites them when he is lounging after working...he bites them in his kennel...he bites them in the breaks during playing...no reason.
My suggestion to you would be to just watch it and keep them from splitting. You can try the bitters, but if there is any connection...Orion didn't stop with that...or nail polish...or cutting back to the quicks.
What did you used to do at the clinic you worked at?
- Sara


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We dremmel her nails but they grow quickly. I think I do her nails once a week and like I said she just started really doing it the last few years. When I was a tech I never ran into this at the clinic.


----------

